# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  puskilovolta stabilizēts regulējams baroklis

## Obsis

Savajadzējās man pārdesmit mA daži duči vienādi regulējami 50 līdz 450 V baroklīši ar pulsāciju mikrovoltos. Iečekoju nopirkšanas izmaksas un sapratu ka pilnīgi garām, tāpēc nācās uztaisīt. Tā nu daru zināmus dažus labus atklājumus, kas radās to konstruēšanas laikā.
1) trīskāju tablete Supertek LR8 (case TO252). Turpat Supertex.com mājaslapā ir datashīti, Application Noti un viss cits vajadzīgais, izņemot to, ka norādītie izplatītājiiem pat prātā nenāk piegādāt Jums mazāku partiju par dažiem miljoniem. Bet pa vienam par nieka 1,25 Eur gabalā tos dāļā Moser.com. Nule saņēmu un viss notiekās, tiesa nedēļu nācās gaidīt.
Priekšrocība pār risinājumiem ar augstvoltīgu Darlingtonu virs LR317 ir tik acīmredzama, ka nav pat komentējama.
2) isoleerigtransformer - man vajadzēja uz 3 kV, bet dabūju uz 4 kV izolēšanas spēju par nieka 273 Zviedru kronām - no Elfa.se ar nosaukumu Nordic Power modelis 12-000-8 uz 230/230V. Vienkārši izjaščņaks. 
Vārdu sakot sistēma sanāca supervienkārša, eleganta un ļoti precīza, izejā ripplings ar kārtu 3 mikrovolti, ilgtermiņa stabilitāte ar kārtu 20 ppm.

----------


## Obsis

Sorrī, aizmirsu piebilst kāpēc to visu stāstu: tas ir vnk ideāls risinājums katra SMPT (t.i. impulsu barokļa) dežūrsprieguma baroklim. Pat labāks kā pirms laika manis reklamētais videomaģa dežūrbaroklis. Tiesa pēdējais ir mazliet strāvīgāks un ekonomiskāks, toties sarežģītāks un lielāks izmēros.
Viss labums ir tas, ka viena tablete un divi pretestības ļauj PA TIEŠO no tīkla uztaisīt vienalga kādu stabilizētu spriegumu, ja vien strāva nepārsniedz 25 mA.

----------


## Obsis

P.P.S.
Vēl vienu labu mantu varu iesacīt, ko man Berklijas sinhrotrona veči samācija. Vads, kas izskatās pēc parasta vecā labā PEL tinamā vada, bet īstenībā ir nevis ar lakas bet ar kaptona izolāciju, tas nozīmē karstumizturību līdz 250 C, vakuuma savietojamību līdz 1E-10 Torr un 2 līdz 10 kilovoltu (atkarībā no modeļa) caursites spriegumu (!!!), tas ir uz blakusvijumu divreiz vairāk. Vispār gan šis vads ir mērkaķī dārgs, bet piemēram, kad uz ferīta serdes kādam nebūt SMPT sarēķinās kilovolti uz vijumu un citas iespējas vienkārši nav, tad tie 35 līdz 99 USD par 15 metru spolīti nemaz nešķitīs tik neizciešami dārgi. Ražotājs Accuglasproducts.com

----------


## Obsis

P.P.P.S.
Sakarā ar otru iespējamo risinājumu pamatīga SMPT dežūrbaroklim paskaidroju: atslēgvārds ir TNY267 (cena mazliet virs dolāra)
http://www.elenota.pl/datasheet-pdf/131914/Power-Integrations/TNY267

piemēri tā lietošanai 
http://danyk.cz/impulz4_en.html 
un 
http://danyk.cz/svar.html

Kaut arī šāds risinājums kā te http://danyk.cz/iz_odv.html nemaz tik briesmīgi slikts jau nemaz nav.

----------


## marizo

Pēdējā laikā gan forums tāds pamiris. Vismaz par tādām izstrādes, konstruēšanas lietām gandrīz pilnīgi nekas jauns.
Ja ir runa par TNY267, tad varu piebilst, ka jau ap 2007-2008 gadu man RTK bija laboratorijas darbi ar mazo impulsu barošanas bloku pētīšanu. Tur gan bija cita mikroshēma, ja nemaldos, no sērijas LNK562-564. Atceros, ka bija pārsteidzoši plašs ieejas sprieguma diapazons, laikam jau no kādiem 12..15 V slēdzis darbojās un spēja nodrošināt izejā spriegumu (tiesa - ne stabilizētu uz 5V) PIC mikrokontrollera darbībai.

----------


## korium

Ar Power Integration produktiem arī jau esmu saskāries pirms vismaz pieciem gadiem, forši, ka līnija visu laiku attīstās un ir pieejama plaša dokumentācija gan par čipiem, gan pilnajiem risinājumiem, gan izstrādes aprēķiniem, kā arī softs, kas visus aprēķinus un optimizāciju dara automātiski.
Neatceros kuram kantorim, ST vai National, arī ir līdzīgu produktu sērija.

To augsta sprieguma lineāro regulatoru gan biju palaidis garām, varbūt kādreiz noderēs. Paldies par info!

----------


## M_J

Paldies par info, un par ietaupīto laiku, kas būtu pagājis šāda produkta meklējumos!

----------

